# So, what is going to be under your tree?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

After not have slotcars under the tree last year my Wife asked me about putting slotcars under the tree this year.... :woohoo: 
So be it! Other years I have had a small Tyco layout, but this year my son asked if we could put the "middle" sized cars under the tree.
So we have a Carrera Go! oval around the tree with the back turns banked... :lol: 
(Picture to follow later...)
Scott


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to do something like this

http://www.homeracingworld.com/xmastrack.htm

but my wife told me NO!!!!!

Cindy did a great job on that one I like the look of it...serves the purpose better than trains you never see trains side by side racing.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm hoping Mike King will have a nice controller for me this Christmas! Hey Mike, don't even worry about wrapping it up for me buddy, the Dunlap will be just fine! =)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well...I know for sure I will get at least one slotcar :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*So, what is going to be under your tree?*

Bunch of dry pine needles, for sure. 

However, if I get a paypal gift certificate again I'm pretty sure they'll be a slot car pretty quick.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea on the slotcar track!  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I like that...*

I like this!










But what do I do with snow covered track after Christmas? :lol: 

Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My father's 1950 Lionel Santa Fe train set. Still runs great. Reminds me of my childhood whenever I set it up. I'll snap a picture this week.  

-Scott


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

No track of any kind under our tree. The cats won't leave it alone. But I'm fairly certain that at least one of the following will be under the tree from "Santa".......

a) work bench to work on my cars
b) Craftsman tool cabinet to house my cars/tools
c) bar stools to take the load off when running cars on track


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Just order these from HO Slot Car Racing


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

my hot sexy latina wife, dressed in some sexy Victoria's stuff. 

I am a VERY lucky man


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow*



videojimmy said:


> my hot sexy latina wife, dressed in some sexy Victoria's stuff.
> 
> I am a VERY lucky man


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> my hot sexy latina wife, dressed in some sexy Victoria's stuff.
> 
> I am a VERY lucky man


 
VJ,
Like everthing else, remember to post pictures! :devil:


:lol: rr


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Wrapped under the tree*

I'll be getting a vintage Tuff One Willys Gasser mint, Atlas 36 Ford Coupe Xtra Fine, Atlas 62 Buick Wagon xtra fine, Atlas 62 Pontiac GP near mint, Maserati & Ferrari GTO T-jets near mint, both tan, and a '64 Atlas figure 8 track w/manual in xtra fine condition. Santa's been doing his toy shopping on eBay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Didn't get a tree this year, so I made one out of cardboard boxes and painted it green. My kids bought me books that I asked for, the ex gave me a fruitcake....it went directly to the crime lab for toxin testing. The new GF says I get a lap dance but I'm still waiting for that. And no, there won't be any pictures.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

mfinger1 said:


> I'll be getting a vintage Tuff One Willys Gasser mint, Atlas 36 Ford Coupe Xtra Fine, Atlas 62 Buick Wagon xtra fine, Atlas 62 Pontiac GP near mint, Maserati & Ferrari GTO T-jets near mint, both tan, and a '64 Atlas figure 8 track w/manual in xtra fine condition. Santa's been doing his toy shopping on eBay. :thumbsup:


 Those cars sound GREAT!

I just hope Santa remembers to put in the warning notice about the TAN cars.

Incase he forgets, just run them carefully and for goodness sake, NO WALL SHOTS, No DROPPING them, No ROLL-OVERS, don't even BREATHE on them! heh....seriously, The tan plastic is so brittle. (Maybe just put them in your jebus case?)

I purchased a tan Riv. It was very nice but arrived in 3 pieces. 
I bobbled a tan HOTROD body and it fell 3 feet to the floor. (I ALMOST caught it) I picked up both pieces and now have a NEW project. 

Boy, I sure would like to find all of that stuff under MY tree....only I think that my wife may (or may not) have a bit of a problem with the hot latina gal.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have my son and wife and my health<kinda>,im very blessed and happy!
Merry Christmas!
Christian


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I have my son and wife and my health<kinda>,im very blessed and happy!
> Merry Christmas!
> Christian


OH YEAH SAME HERE!!! I am always thankful and blessed!!! Never care about gifts for myself but for my 3 yrs old son its gonna be a blast and joy to see him open presents and stuff!!!

Wes


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey joez870,

Oh, and throw in a '60 Vette vibe, all for just under a buck twenty five. 
One of those Atlas cars can fetch near that much. 
May we have peace on earth and good will towards men,....as soon as Bush is out of the White House. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> The new GF says I get a lap dance but I'm still waiting for that. And no, there won't be any pictures.


HOLY SMOKES!!! Saw her today finally....DAAAAAYYYMMMN! How did an ugly, cripple, fat fart like you wind up with her? Guys, picture Jennifer Aniston and Julie Roberts having a baby. OK I know that's not possible but take the best from each and there ya go. And classy. She hated me right away so you know she has a good judge of charactor.

I have something for under your tree but you won't be getting it until a week or so into January.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Martin Simone said:


> ... picture Jennifer Aniston and Julie Roberts having a baby. OK I know that's not possible but take the best from each and there ya go. And classy. She hated me right away so you know she has a good judge of charactor.


OK, she's 26, from New Zealand, and looks nothing like Jennifer or Julia. She does hate Martin, and that's not a bad thing. No pictures, sorry.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Martin Simone said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! Saw her today finally....DAAAAAYYYMMMN! How did an ugly, cripple, fat fart like you wind up with her? ...snip....


Must be after his slot cars Martin!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Must be after his slot cars Martin!



Yeah, that must be it Bill. Cuz whenever she comes over that all we do, race slot cars. :devil:


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Hey joez870 - here's to your Jebus case !!!*

You purists out there take heart, the Atlas body will not be harmed. It's a pretty good example of an original survivor, still have the original chassis too, but modified chassis's are easy (?) to do ( I guess if you can still find parts...)
This one, being a rodder at heart ( hope the pics come thru) has an early Tyco S can with Atlas Hop-Up gears ( spur & spline) w/ old AJs silicones rear & MM alum fronts w/O-rings.
Pit this 45 yr.old modified against any new JL. Put that in your jebus case ! :thumbsup: 

Also a RRR Anglia w/Tuff One chassis I built back in the day ( circa '70) with Super II magnets, AJs rims with Gum drops, new MM alum fronts w/O-rings.

more to come.....


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Since I have this going......more pics*

Here for your viewing pleasure is a MM '67 Goat in Candy Red, slammed, has an original Tuff One modified chassis w/Super II magnets, AJs silicones, MM alum fronts, cut front post and radius wells. 

The next on the block ( tis may bring back memories) is a Mini-Lindi. Anyone remember the Lindbergh Line? HO scale (not really) models, rollable. Just out of scale enough, that a few bodies ( I'm working on a '67 Stang too) make great stretched funny cars. This Camaro was built back in '87, needs an upgrade. Thinking now of stripping her down, and repainting to Dick Harrells Camaro. funny. It too has an original Tuff Ones chassis built/modified back in circa '71 w/ Super II magnets, AJs rims w/sponge & Hot Wheels red lines up front.

The next is a brand new addition, mint original down to the Hong Kong sticker, just got to put in my jebus case ( after modifying my original 37 yrs ago - still have too) keeping mint to remember the thrill of the classic TO Willys gasser when I was 12. Doesn't even need polishing. Purty.

Lastly for now is a modified MM '55 Chevy turned hard top Belair.
Again, a modified Tuff One chassis from back in the day, wide AJs silicones, with AJs fronts.

Working on many more, researching casting, though haven't taken the plunge.
Slot cars forever !!!

Merry Christmas everyone !!

-Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for sharing Mike. Nice group.

That cheese grater rear bumper on the Atlas always makes me giggle. A classic piece.


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bill,

Recall the "wrong" name Atlas applied to this model. They referred to it as a touring. Tourings were open four seaters. Referred to by most rodders as tubs.
This is a roadster. That's the part that always got me.
The cheese grater rear bumper was styled after the bumpers designed to carry a real trunk. Hence the term trunk.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

HO Models sells really nice repros of the touring cars and willy's on ebay...if anyone is interested


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"Pachydermatitis"*



mfinger1 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Recall the "wrong" name Atlas applied to this model. They referred to it as a touring. Tourings were open four seaters. Referred to by most rodders as tubs.
> This is a roadster. That's the part that always got me.
> The cheese grater rear bumper was styled after the bumpers designed to carry a real trunk. Hence the term trunk.


Yes Mike all true!...a "trunk" would be fine...and the extendo bumper rack is a nifty period nuance...However Atlas provided space and structural support for the complete Elephant.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Double Trouble...NAW...double the fun!!*

Well as an only child I never saw this coming....a drum set. No biggie as kids will be kids but, when one of the kids isn't playing it....the other is. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! LOL



















We had part of our Christmas early this year as Gingers Brother and his Wife left for Las Vegas Today. They drove OMG...not me...no Waaaaaaaaay!

Merry Christmas everyone, Bob...zilla


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

As with some of you who open their presents on Christmas Eve, my family has decided to adopt this as a new tradition. We used to open everything on Christmas Day. Currently Fresno has zero visibility, so Samantha and I are joined by one of my oldest daughter. So what did I get?

Sam got me a Losi 1/18th scale Mini-Slider, a pavement r/c sprint car with a rather obviously dirt style wing set up. I got her something from Victoria's, more for me than her but she was appreciative none the less. Pictures of the Mini-Slider are coming, pictures of the lingerie, not. I got her a very nice digital camera set up with some photo editing software. Hopefully she'll use it to send me pics after her return to NZ in 10 days.

My daughter got a software package that I purchased through the city, something she can use in school. I also got her a SD Charger jersey since she's stationed at Coronado. Sam got her a very nice pair of Lugg's boots. It must have been a woman thing, I never heard of the brand but they went on endlessly about how cool they were. 

Make a note, first problem with a GF about the same age as daughter; communication gets interesting. 

The kid got the GF a very nice personal internet organizer; since she flies a lot hopefully Qantas will let her take it on the plane for those 14 hour flights. She gave me an album of pictures I thought I had lost in the divorce, she had been given them, made prints and put them in an album for me. It chronicles everything from her birth, communion, several moves, her broken arm while learning to ride a horse, all the way to her enlistment in 2005. It's a gift that really put me back on my heals.

As the time comes to turn in I have to watch the cat playing in the mounds of torn wrapping paper, empty glasses with traces of eggnog pooled in the bottom, smelling of rum. Christmas music softly playing on the TV, cradling my photo album in my lap as I consider waking Sam to come to bed. A week ago I wouldn’t have thought this Christmas would be this good. And despite what happens from here, I’ll remember this it wasn’t as bad as I feared it would have been.


----------

